# Nostalgia Critic Reviews "Zootopia"  Yay!



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 10, 2016)

So, the Nostalgia Critic has seen Zootopia and has promptly reviewed it.  He seems pretty cheerful:






Who wants Disneycember to be all about Zootopia next time?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 13, 2016)

That's not "The Nostalgia Critic" reviewing the film, it's Doug Walker.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm pretty meh on Doug Walker as a critic...


----------



## Arwing Ace (Mar 13, 2016)

I know I'm not saying anything new when I say that I liked this film...a lot. I definitely think it lived up to its expectations. In fact, I plan to go see it again.

That said, the _one_ small gripe I really had about it, as he touched on, is the roundabout but obvious statement the movie makes about racial prejudice. Yes, it is relevant, like he said, but I think the mainstream news media and popular entertainment already harp on the issue enough as it is, and actually, I'd say that only fuels the problem more than anything; by constantly driving it like a wedge into our society and keeping it at the forefront of everyone's minds. But I'm not going to get on my soap box about that too much here. I'll just acknowledge the truth of another point he brought up, and that is that treating others decently and fairly is something that you learn from an early age. It's just a common sense thing that really shouldn't justify quite the level of dialogue that it gets, imo.

On the other hand, it DID give the movie a somewhat more serious and dramatic tone, and added some depth to it that adults can relate to. That was something that I can appreciate, and thought was refreshing.


----------



## Indagare (Mar 14, 2016)

Shane McNair said:


> I know I'm not saying anything new when I say that I liked this film...a lot. I definitely think it lived up to its expectations. In fact, I plan to go see it again.
> 
> That said, the _one_ small gripe I really had about it, as he touched on, is the roundabout but obvious statement the movie makes about racial prejudice. Yes, it is relevant, like he said, but I think the mainstream news media and popular entertainment already harp on the issue enough as it is, and actually, I'd say that only fuels the problem more than anything; by constantly driving it like a wedge into our society and keeping it at the forefront of everyone's minds. But I'm not going to get on my soap box about that too much here. I'll just acknowledge the truth of another point he brought up, and that is that treating others decently and fairly is something that you learn from an early age. It's just a common sense thing that really shouldn't justify quite the level of dialogue that it gets, imo.
> 
> On the other hand, it DID give the movie a somewhat more serious and dramatic tone, and added some depth to it that adults can relate to. That was something that I can appreciate, and thought was refreshing.



But as he also pointed out, we still have people like Trump around spouting out the same old racist, hateful language. And however Trump may actually feel on such issues (in my opinion he's a performer so it's hard to tell how serious he is on anything), there _are_ people who _do_ still think it's true and that anyone preaching tolerance is somehow trying to make white folks downtrodden.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Mar 14, 2016)

Indagare said:


> But as he also pointed out, we still have people like Trump around spouting out the same old racist, hateful language. And however Trump may actually feel on such issues (in my opinion he's a performer so it's hard to tell how serious he is on anything)



Well, that's his opinion. I really can't understand how anyone would associate what Trump says with "hate" or "racism". That's nothing but the mainstream media's narrative as far as I'm concerned, and too many people buy into it. They're pushing an agenda of their own. There is nothing "hateful" or "racist" about protecting the integrity of your nation's borders, especially when you live next door to a failed state run by violent organized criminals. It's just common sense. However, I'll agree with you that Trump is putting on an act. They all are. I have absolutely no faith in the cesspool that is the American political system, and I have no delusions that anything will change _if _he does become president.



Indagare said:


> there _are_ people who _do_ still think it's true and that anyone preaching tolerance is somehow trying to make white folks downtrodden.



"Tolerance" has to go both ways. That's a dangerous word these days. There are certain, highly politicized vocal groups who use that word ad nauseum to put a spin on their own very intolerant agendas, all while they try to paint themselves as victims. Personally, I don't want to live in a society where I'm forced through the color of law to bow down and kiss someone else's ass because it might hurt their feelings if I don't.

That's all I'm going to say on this particular issue. I really don't want to start a big shitfest political argument about it. This thread is starting to get way off topic...


----------



## Arwing Ace (Mar 14, 2016)

Excuse me if this is a stupid question, but what is "Disneycember"? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2016)

Shane McNair said:


> "Tolerance" has to go both ways. That's a dangerous word these days. There are certain, highly politicized vocal groups who use that word ad nauseum to put a spin on their own very intolerant agendas, all while they try to paint themselves as victims. Personally, I don't want to live in a society where I'm forced through the color of law to bow down and kiss someone else's ass because it might hurt their feelings if I don't.


People also mistake and misquote tolerance for acceptance wayyy too often, or complacency. You can be tolerant of something and still disagree and criticize it. There's nothing stopping you. Hell, we're free thinkers and we can fix a lot of stuff by addressing it. If a person gets offended, that's fine. It shouldn't hurt you because they are too sensitive and not open enough to see the bigger picture.
Yet, people use the tolerance argument to try and spin it as "You have to say nothing about what you think about my opinions" as both an insult and a way to try to win the argument. That's not healthy.


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

98% talking about Trump


----------

